# Newport Towers Motel



## crickleymal (Oct 9, 2009)

Although I looked at this place a couple of years ago, I thought I'd post this up as I don't think it's been done on this forum before. 

Newport Towers is a ghastly 60s construction on the A38 between Gloucester and Bristol. It's changed hands several times as no-one can make any profit there. The chavs from Dursley used to go there to for wedding receptions and fights, often on the same night.


----------



## mookster (Oct 9, 2009)

what a grim looking building but seems in OK condition, everything bad about 60s 'architecture' seems to be there...and what's with that turret thing??


----------



## swanseamale47 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice explore mate, place looks a bit creepy.


----------



## Dab (Oct 9, 2009)

no pics of the awesome bowling alley?


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 9, 2009)

mookster said:


> what a grim looking building but seems in OK condition, everything bad about 60s 'architecture' seems to be there...and what's with that turret thing??



Heh! Yes there are 4 of those turret things, hence the name. I did try to find a way up to them but you'd need a ladder and I was there on my own.



Dab said:


> no pics of the awesome bowling alley?



Not at the time I went there. The pub part was fairly secure. I've heard that occasionally chavs break in but they hadn't left any access when I was there.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 9, 2009)

looks like Eastern Europe before the Berlin wall came down. 

Wonder how much they charged a night?


----------

